# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Fundulsoma thierryi

## learner

Hi guys, 

an update of my THI. It's still growing very slowly but I'm in no hurry. 





Cheers,
Yi Hong

----------


## Shae

Very nice fish, hope all goes well.

Shae

----------


## Piscesgirl

Very nice looking! Looks like you are doing a good job.

----------

